# Cheers!



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2006)

Well, actually this would have needed to be posted by Sabine, but then I had set the camera up on the tripod and had done all the settings previously, and all she did was shoot a kind of photo film of me (she asked me to switch it to continuous mode) by firing away ... I guess I might as well post this one, too. For you all, enjoy summer (unless you are on the southern hemisphere, in that case: enjoy winter  )







(And I did not want to post it to the artsy fartsy self-portrait thread since it is neither artsy nor fartsy nor a real and true self-portrait ... so it came here to the General Gallery).

Yours truly...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 20, 2006)

Prost!
Is that some kind of schnapps?


----------



## PNA (Jul 20, 2006)

Salute.....

*Link gone *


Shaken, not stired...........thank you!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 20, 2006)

Now, actually that is a nice chilled white wine served in my f-i-l's quite curious "wine glasses" ...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 20, 2006)

Now that you mention it, that would be quite a big glass for schnapps!

... now I'm thirsty...


----------



## Funkyflame (Jul 20, 2006)

cheers ...


----------



## henryhurrry (Jul 20, 2006)

Beer is better on warm summer's day - especially in the summer in Niger!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2006)

Cheers Henry, hurry, bring me some beer, too 

I might move this to the Photo Themes and thus start a new theme thread on us holding out glasses in "Cheers!" fashion to the camera - it would be a slightly different sort of self-portrait/portrait of self then. (By the way I am getting to know you through this - even 'in person' - Henry).


----------



## terri (Jul 23, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Cheers Henry, hurry, bring me some beer, too
> 
> I might move this to the Photo Themes and thus start a new theme thread on us holding out glasses in "Cheers!" fashion to the camera - it would be a slightly different sort of self-portrait/portrait of self then. (By the way I am getting to know you through this - even 'in person' - Henry).


 I like that idea! I might have to contribute one, myself - since we often have a chilled riesling out on the patio on warm summer evenings. :thumbup: 

Here's to ya, Corinna! :cheers:


----------



## Alison (Jul 23, 2006)

What a great photo ...  must get chilly there for you to be in a sweater! :cheers:


----------



## Moni (Jul 23, 2006)

Umm...I don't drink 

But CHEERS....with my water


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 23, 2006)

Moni: since this now is a thread in the Photo *Themes*, I expect you to have your PHOTO taken with a glass in hand saying "Cheers" to the camera, and if it is only water! I expect this now    :greenpbl:


----------



## Moni (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## mcoppadge (Jul 23, 2006)

Not exactly a great shot but it fits the theme anyway...

BTW- In case you're wondering, I'm only 18 and that is only sparkling juice.

*Link gone *


----------



## jdunphy (Jul 29, 2006)

acsonpg! Look out! I think someone put vodka in your martini!

*Links gone *


----------



## jeroen (Aug 20, 2006)

Proost!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 31, 2008)




----------

